# Internet mit Linux (openSUSE)



## Derber-Shit (9. August 2009)

hallo. 

Habe ein Problem mit meinem neuen OS. Habe versucht meinen Netzwerkkontroller einzustellen und die gleichen einstellungen verwendet wie in Windows auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und trotzdem komme ich mit konqueror nicht auf google.de

Wisst ihr, was ich falsch gemacht bzw. vergessen habe? Habe nur diese daten in Linux eingetragen und nichts weiteres.

Danke im Vorraus: Derber-Shit


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Inernet mit Linux (openSUSE)*

Grunsätzlich erstmal: kommst du nur nicht ins Internet oder geht das gesamte Netzwerk nicht? Wenn du nur mit dem konqueror nicht ins Internet kommst ist in 99% der fälle einfach der DNS-Server nicht richtig eingestellt.

der einfachste Lösungsweg:

ist in deinem Router DHCP aktiviert? wenn ja, dann konfiguriere das Netzwerk in Linux mal auf DHCP und gucke anschließend ob das Internet dann geht, und wenn ja: per "-ifconig eth0" überprüfen, welche IP's dir vom DHCP zugewiesen wurden.
Notiere dir die IP's, danach kannst du dein netzwerk wieder manuell mit den soeben ausgelesenen IP's einstellen, dann müsste das Internet eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Bauer87 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Inernet mit Linux (openSUSE)*

Offenbar nutzt Derber-Shit keinen DHCP-Server, denn dann würde er das wohl nicht manuell einstellen.

Ansonsten bleibt die Frage: Wo hast du das in KDE eingestellt? Da hilft uns dein Windows-Screenshot nicht weiter. (Und ich hatte gehofft, da ist was brauchbares hinter dem Link.)

Zu "ifconfig": Am besten einfach nur den Befehl "ifconfig" eingeben. Das Minus da ist Blödsinn und wie das Interface heißt (in dem Fall eth0), muss man nicht wissen. Ein einfaches "ifconfig" schmeißt einfach alle Daten auf den Bildschirm.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Inernet mit Linux (openSUSE)*

um zu wissen, ob die Verbindung allgemein funzt, kannst du erst mal deinen Router anpingen. Wenn das klappt, ist das Netzwerk soweit schon mal okay. 
Dann versuch mal, eine externe IP anzupingen (geh z.B. einfach auf wieistmeineip.de und schreib dir da deine externe IP auf. Die versuchst du dann mit dem Linux anzupingen.) Wenn die Inet Verbindung es nicht tut, solltest du hier keine Antwort auf den Ping bekommen. 

Falls du doch einen Ping zurückbekommst, musst du den DNS Server neu konfigurieren. 
Dafür öffnest du die Datei /etc/resolv.conf
in die Datei gibst du dann 
	
	



```
nameserver <die IP deines Routers>
```
 ein

Wenn du keinen Ping zurückbekommst, mache dies:
Gib ins Terminal ein:


```
sudo ifconfig eth0 <die IP des Linux Rechners> netmask 255.255.255.0
```
damit konfigurierst du die IP des Linux Rechners und die Netmask

nächster Befehl (um das Gateway festzulegen)

```
sudo route add <die IP des Linux Rechners> gw <die IP deines Routers>
```
dann musst du noch den DNS Server konfigurieren
Dafür öffnest du die Datei /etc/resolv.conf
in die Datei gibst du dann 
	
	



```
nameserver <die IP deines Routers>
```
 ein


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Inernet mit Linux (openSUSE)*



> Offenbar nutzt Derber-Shit keinen DHCP-Server, denn dann würde er das wohl nicht manuell einstellen.



Beides schließt sich nicht unbedingt aus. In meinem Router habe ich DHCP aktiviert und trotzdem auf den PC's die hier immer rumstehen (mein Gaming-PC, der Arbeits-PC und der Laptop) feste IP's eingestellt damit die nicht so lange auf eine IP-Zuweisung vom DHC warten müssen (was unter Windows schon mal 10-30 Sekunden dauern kann).
Aber damit auch freunde, die mal zu besuch sind und ihren Laptop/macbook mit haben schnell und unkompliziert ins Internet können ist halt der DHCP trotzdem aktiviert. Die festen IP's sind dabei natürlich aus dem Zuweisungs-Bereich des DHCPs rausgenommen, damit es zu keinen IP-Konflikten kommt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Inernet mit Linux (openSUSE)*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Beides schließt sich nicht unbedingt aus. In meinem Router habe ich DHCP aktiviert und trotzdem auf den PC's die hier immer rumstehen (mein Gaming-PC, der Arbeits-PC und der Laptop) feste IP's eingestellt damit die nicht so lange auf eine IP-Zuweisung vom DHC warten müssen (was unter Windows schon mal 10-30 Sekunden dauern kann).
> Aber damit auch freunde, die mal zu besuch sind und ihren Laptop/macbook mit haben schnell und unkompliziert ins Internet können ist halt der DHCP trotzdem aktiviert. Die festen IP's sind dabei natürlich aus dem Zuweisungs-Bereich des DHCPs rausgenommen, damit es zu keinen IP-Konflikten kommt.



genau so hab ichs bei mir auch gemacht, allerdings nur bei meinem Fileserver, weil die Portfreigabe für den FTP Server bei meiner Fritz!Box an eine bestimmte IP gekoppelt werden muss.


----------



## Bauer87 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Inernet mit Linux (openSUSE)*

Funktioniert denn bei euch die Namensauflösung, wenn ihr DHCP nicht benutzt? Mein Router trägt nämlich nur Rechner in die DNS-Liste ein, die sich beim DNS gemeldet haben.Vom Rest erfährt der ja auch kaum was. Für feste IPs sorge ich darüber, dass IP-Adressen mit MAC-Adressen gekoppelt werden. So bleibt der Server immer auf der gleichen und auch der Switch bekommt nichts neues.

Auflösung über NetBIOS klappt ja nur in reinen Windows-Netzwerken und über Avahi/Bonjour nur in (auch gemischten) Mac/Linux/BSD-Netzwerken.


----------



## rebel4life (11. August 2009)

Du kannst auch OpenDNS nutzen, das sollte auch klappen. 

Hier mal die IPs von 2 DNS Servern.

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## Bauer87 (11. August 2009)

Nene, ich meine die Namensauflösung meiner Rechner im lokalen Netzwerk.

```
ssh bauers-desktop
```
sollte zum Beispiel funktionieren. Da hilft mir doch openDNS nicht weiter.


----------



## rebel4life (11. August 2009)

/etc/resolv.conf

In der Konfigurationsdatei kann man wenn ich mich nicht täusche den PC Namen und dessen IP hinterlegen, dadurch könntest du den obigen Befehl nutzen.


----------



## Bauer87 (12. August 2009)

Stimmt geht. Naja, ich bleibe trotzdem bei DHCP: Dann klappt das auch, wenn Freunde mit Rechnern kommen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. August 2009)

da es hier gerade einen Thread zum Thema Internet und Linux gibt, klinke ich mich hier mal ein.

Ich hab bei mir Ubuntu Server installiert, als Fileserver mit Samba und FTP. Soweit, so gut. Nur bricht die Netzwerkverbindun nach ca. 1h immer ab. Ich kann auf keine Verzeichnisse mehr zugreifen, Remote Desktop (via freenx) tuts auch nicht mehr. Wenn ich einen Bildschirm an den Server anschließe, läuft der völlig normal, kann aber auch nicht mehr auf Netzwerk bzw. Internet zugreifen.

Jemand eine Idee wie ich das lösen kann?


----------



## midnight (17. August 2009)

Nutzt du den OnBoard-Lanport? Bei mir ist es so, dass sich der Lan-Chip (wie auch immer er das macht) abschatet und wiedereinschaltet. Das liegt wohl am Treiber. Hab jetzt eine Intel-Netzwerkkarte und das Problem ist verschwunden.

so far


----------



## amdintel (17. August 2009)

mit ubuntu-9.04 ist das alles sehr einfach gelöst , geht so gar mit der Live CD, 
würde ubuntu-9.04 empfehlen , unterstützt ,
alles vom Modem , bis zu UMTS/DSL/Modem ,
3 oder 4 Maus clicks  nur und schon biste on-er


----------



## feivel (17. August 2009)

neuinstallation eines anderen betriebssystemes als lösung? *pfui*

vielleicht die stromsparmaßnahmen der netzwerkkarte gewesen ?


----------



## rebel4life (17. August 2009)

Amdintel wieder mit seinem pauschalen Müll. Modems laufen auch unter OpenSuse.


----------



## Bauer87 (17. August 2009)

Schalte mal ACPI ab ("acpi=off" als Bootparameter), das könnte das Problem umgehen - zumindest, wenn es an ACPI liegt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. August 2009)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ist es Ubuntu Server, welches installiert ist, V9.04 Jaunty
Ich nutze eine alte Netzwerkkarte von D-Link (der Sempron 2800+ hat auch ohne Netzwerk schon genug zu tun)
Ich werds mal mit dem Abschalten von ACPI versuchen.


----------



## rebel4life (17. August 2009)

Ich würde dir pauschal mal zu einer Intel Netzwerkkarte raten, die liefen bei mir immer am besten. Ich hab da 2 oder 3 immer rumliegen, gibts bei uns im Ort ab und zu auf Wertstoffhof...


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. August 2009)

naja, dafür würde ich in diesem Fall kein Geld ausgeben, da ich die Dienste, die ich brauche (FTP&Samba) auch über ein externes HDD Gehäuse realisieren könnte, das ich noch hier rumliegen hab. Ich mach das nur mit Linux, weil ichs einfach mal ausprobieren wollte und Printserver sowie Streaming nette Gimmigs sind, die ich aber nicht zwingend brauche.


----------



## dot (17. August 2009)

Hatte frueher mit meinen D-Links aber auch keinerlei Probleme. Fuer die PCI Karte gab es einen vernuenftigen Treiber und fuer die andere PCMCIA Karte konnte man den allgemeinen Tulip Treiber nutzen.  Mittlerweile hab ich hier aber fast nur noch 3Com Karte rumfliegen.
Dafuer hab ich heutzutage Probleme mit diesen haesslichen Atheros Onboard-Chips.


----------



## amdintel (17. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Amdintel wieder mit seinem pauschalen Müll. Modems laufen auch unter OpenSuse.



du hast nun mal keine Ahnung und davon genug,
bei Ubuntu 9.4 ist es am einfachsten,
eine Intenret Verbindung einzuruchten,
das dauert keine 10 min und wie lange wird hier schon rum
geraten ? 
Egal ob KAbel.DSL, LAn,DSL, UMTS, Modem hast .


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. August 2009)

naja, mit den Treibern ist das so ne Sache, da die Karte gut 10 Jahre alt ist (ist eine  D-Link DFE-528TX) laufen die Treiber alle nicht mehr auf aktuellen Systemen, ich bin froh, das Ubuntu die überhaupt erkannt hat, unter Win 7 lief da gar nichts.
Mal schaun, ob ich noch irgendwo einen Treiber finde....


----------



## Bauer87 (17. August 2009)

Wenn es Treiber für Linux gibt, dann bleiben die auch erhalten. Die Treiber werden nämlich von den Kernel-Entwicklern direkt gepflegt - da gibt es keine Hardware-Hersteller, die den Support einstellen.


----------



## amdintel (17. August 2009)

ist vielleicht etwas schwer zu begreifen
und man macht es gerne umständlich, 
Ubuntu 9.4 ist mehr als verbildlich ,
was das einrichten vom Internet Zugang angeht !


----------



## midnight (17. August 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ist vielleicht etwas schwer zu begreifen
> und man macht es gerne umständlich,
> Ubuntu 9.4 ist mehr als verbildlich ,
> was das einrichten vom Internet Zugang angeht !



herrje, schreibs doch in deine Signatur, dann brauchst du es nicht in jedem Thread schreiben...

Bei Treibern ist es fast Wumpe, ob man nun Debian direkt, Ubuntu, Suse, CentOS oder ich weiß nicht was nutzt. Baut doch alles auf dem selben Kernel auf.

btt: Im Zweifellsfall einfach ne Realtek 8139 nehmen, die funzt immer und absolut überall  Und die kostet wirklich kein Geld mehr, wenn du 3€ bezahlst, dann war sie schon teuer 

so far


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. August 2009)

Da ist ja ein Realtek Chip drauf
welcher weiß ich nicht genau, müsste ich nachsehn.


----------



## midnight (18. August 2009)

Also der 8139 ist DER Standard-Chip im 100mbit-Bereich. Der ist günstig, er funktioniert und er wird von jeder nochso unbekannten Plattform unterstützt. 


so far


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. August 2009)

also, acpi=off ist keine Lösung, die Verbindung bricht trotzdem ab:-/


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. August 2009)

Kleines Update: entweder die Netzwerkkarte hat mittlerweile einen weg oder Ubuntu mag sie nicht so recht, ich hab heute aus lauter Verzweiflung mal den OnBoard Port probiert und siehe da, alles läuft wie gewünscht, acpi ist an und ich hab keine Abbrüche. 
nur die CPU Last muss ich mir noch mal ansehen...


----------



## feivel (22. August 2009)

ich tipp mal auf die karte
aber onboard reicht doch auch?


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. August 2009)

jop, past soweit, nur das die CPU Last ca. 5-10% höher ist, aber Ubuntu ist so sparsam, dass das nicht weiter stört.

Aber ist es normal, das ich beim Netzwerktranser nach kurzer Zeit nur noch ca. 150MB von 1,5GB Ram frei hab?

EDIT: Was mir gerade noch auffält, ist, dass der System Monitor anzeigt, es seien nur 178 MB belegt, der Terminal Befehl free sagt nur 12MB frei.

Ich lad nachher noch mal n screen hoch, hab gerade kein Prog dafür zur Hand.

EDIT2: hier der Screenshot
die Angaben im Terminal Fenster sind in MB

EDIT3: Die hohe CPU Last kommt durch den BOINC Client.


----------



## Las_Bushus (25. August 2009)

die Zeile Cached ist das was den unterschied ausmacht 

d.h. von den benutzen 1409mb werden 1163mb mit gecachten sachen belegt, und wenn diese 1163mb für etwas anderes gebraucht werden wird der cache einfach überschrieben und gut ist. von daher ist die aussagen das nur 193mb belegt sind nicht wirklich falsch.

ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlich.


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. August 2009)

Jop ist verständlich.

Puuh, ich dacht schon, so ein bisschen Samba und FTP kannn doch nicht 1,5Gb brauchen.


----------

